#  > Servidores >  > Servidores de Rede >  >  Instalação e configuração BFW 2.31.10 +Squid 2.7 stable3

## LASERNET

Caros amigos da comunidade, venho atráves deste tópico solicitar ajuda, tenho uma lan house e quero usar o servidor proxy, com cache de arquivos e paginas de internet e tambem alguns bloqueios, ainda sou inesperiente no assunto, já li varios assuntos a respeito.
Até o momento instalei o bfw 2.31.10 e tambem o squid c/ os comandos:

mt
cd /mnt
wget http://www.brazilfw.com.br/users/marcos/2.32/squid.tgz
cd /
umt
reboot

Ainda não fiz nenhuam configuração, gostaria contar c/ a solidariedade dos amigos p/ saber qual o proximo passo e dar continuidade a configuração do servidor.

con figurações da maquina:

processador amd sempron 1.2
memoria ram 756 mb
hd 40 gb

Muito obrigado!
Att. valmir Queiroz
Msn: [email protected]

----------


## naoshi

Veja essa receita de bolo: BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - BrazilFW 2.31.10 - InstalaÃ§Ã£o BÃ¡sica - Por Ramiropampa

Abraço e Boa Sorte.

----------


## LASERNET

> Veja essa receita de bolo: BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - BrazilFW 2.31.10 - InstalaÃ§Ã£o BÃ¡sica - Por Ramiropampa
> 
> Abraço e Boa Sorte.


Obrigado, mas já fiz a instalação do bfw e do squid, agora preciso configura-los.

----------


## rogeriosims

> Obrigado, mas já fiz a instalação do bfw e do squid, agora preciso configura-los.


Amigo,

Dá uma procurada no forum do BrazilFW que você vai encontrar centenas de posts e dezenas de tutoriais sobre esse assunto. 

Você pode começar por aqui, todos os tutoriais disponiveis no forum do BFW: 
BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - RelaÃ§Ã£o de Tutoriais em PortuguÃªs

Espero ter ajudado.

----------


## irado

instalou mesmo? o wget NÃO instala nada, apenas traz do repositorio e o deixa no folder de onde vc o chamou.

----------


## LASERNET

> instalou mesmo? o wget NÃO instala nada, apenas traz do repositorio e o deixa no folder de onde vc o chamou.


 
O que devo fazer?

----------


## irado

em principio, o que já foi recomendado por outro colega, aqui mesmo neste tópico: "vá até o site e leia atentamente os tutoriais e informações no forum". Eu estive lá e achei bastante elucidativo.

vai ser melhor pra vc - se é que realmente está a fim de resolver o problema. Se não, pode contratar um consultor externo que o faça. Possivelmente saia mais barato e vc sempre terá garantia.

----------


## LASERNET

Tudo bem, obrigado.
Mas se tiver alguem de boa vontade neste forum e quiser me ajudar estarei aguardando.....

----------


## rogeriosims

> Tudo bem, obrigado.
> Mas se tiver alguem de boa vontade neste forum e quiser me ajudar estarei aguardando.....


Amigo,

Ajudar mais do que já foi feito, só se pegar e fazer pra você.

No link que te passei você acha tutoriais para todas as funções possiveis.

Não é querendo ser chato, mas me responde uma coisa: 

você acessou o link que eu indiquei? leu o conteudo do topico ou algum tutorial?

Realmente está faltando boa vontade, mas é da sua parte.

Se quiser tentar novamente, procure no link que passei por: 

Instalando e configurando o Bfw para iniciantes.

Se não encontrar dessa vez, entre em contato por Mensagen Privada, aproveitando que você é de Minas, posso ir ate ai e configurar pra você. Vou cobrar baratinho. Só uns 1,5k.

Abraço

----------


## LASERNET

> Amigo,
> 
> Ajudar mais do que já foi feito, só se pegar e fazer pra você.
> 
> No link que te passei você acha tutoriais para todas as funções possiveis.
> 
> Não é querendo ser chato, mas me responde uma coisa: 
> 
> você acessou o link que eu indiquei? leu o conteudo do topico ou algum tutorial?
> ...


 
Na verdade eu já li tudo isso e muito mais, mas os termos encontrados são p/ pessoas com mais experiência no assunto. Já instalei o bfw e configurei, instalei o squid pelo wget (um amigo ai do forum me disse que o wget não instala) ai fico na duvida se instalou ou não, o squid já esta no menu do bfw, agora gostaria de saber qual o proximo passo, se preciso alterar algo, como eu entro no squid.conf, c para ele funcionar 100% preciso mudar algo, pois fiz uns testes e vi q nos downloads ele guarda os arquivos mas nas paginas da internet não, gostaria de saber se preciso ativar o squid, qual rede para o squid colocar uma vez que o gatway aki é 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1/24) seria este?
É esse tipo de duvidas q tenho sobre como iniciar as configurações.
Obrigado....


Obrigado a todos...

----------


## rogeriosims

O wget do Bfw não instala, o add-on é instalado depois de resetar a maquina. como podemos ver aqui: BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Como Instalar Addons - Apartir do BFW 2.30.1 Instalado no HD

Vamos começar do zero, reinstale o seu bfw segundo esse tuto

Sobre a faixa de ip, configure seu modem para bridge coloque um ip diferente do seu ip interno ex 10.10.10.1, e siga os passos do tutorial: (não mexa com nada de firewall, ou qos etc.)

Configurando o modem como bridge o bfw vai discar e conectar com sua internet, sobre a sua faixa de ip interna, coloque a mesma que você já usa. ex: suas maquinas são 192.168.1.10 - 192.168.1.20, então usa 192.168.1 para o bfw. ele vai ser o gateway de toda sua rede.
no squid você vai usar o 192.168.1.0/24

BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Como Instalar o BFW Pelo CD de InstalaÃ§Ã£o ( Bridge )
BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Instalando e configurando o Servidor BFW para Iniciantes.

Depois que estiver funcionando siga esse tuto:

Instalando e configurando o squid:
BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Squid BÃ¡sico (DÃºvidas, Dicas e InstalaÃ§Ã£o) - por AlexMax

Se tiver duvida, posta informações sobre o ambiente e sobre as configurações que você fez.

----------


## LASERNET

> O wget do Bfw não instala, o add-on é instalado depois de resetar a maquina. como podemos ver aqui: BrazilFW Firewall and Router &bull; View topic - Como Instalar Addons - Apartir do BFW 2.30.1 Instalado no HD
> 
> Vamos começar do zero, reinstale o seu bfw segundo esse tuto
> 
> Sobre a faixa de ip, configure seu modem para bridge coloque um ip diferente do seu ip interno ex 10.10.10.1, e siga os passos do tutorial: (não mexa com nada de firewall, ou qos etc.)
> 
> Configurando o modem como bridge o bfw vai discar e conectar com sua internet, sobre a sua faixa de ip interna, coloque a mesma que você já usa. ex: suas maquinas são 192.168.1.10 - 192.168.1.20, então usa 192.168.1 para o bfw. ele vai ser o gateway de toda sua rede.
> no squid você vai usar o 192.168.1.0/24
> 
> ...


Posso fazer este processo de instalação do bfw como no tuto mas usando a versão 2.31.10?

----------


## rogeriosims

> Posso fazer este processo de instalação do bfw como no tuto mas usando a versão 2.31.10?



Pode sim cara. 

Tá tudo explicadinho ai.

Eu to muito ocupado esses dias, se nÃo te ajudava mais.

Mas não tem erro, é so seguir o tudo, tem tudo nele.

----------


## LASERNET

Uma duvida, é realamnte nescessario que eu use estes puty e winscp p/ incluir adons ao bfw? porque vejo alguns tutorias como os que você me enviou que se instala com o wget direto pro servidor bfw! Inclusive porque aparece no menu do bfw o squid que instalei com o wget? ele não é funcional?

----------


## binhorak

> Uma duvida, é realamnte nescessario que eu use estes puty e winscp p/ incluir adons ao bfw? porque vejo alguns tutorias como os que você me enviou que se instala com o wget direto pro servidor bfw! Inclusive porque aparece no menu do bfw o squid que instalei com o wget? ele não é funcional?


Amigo sou usuario BFW, quando nau entendemos direito os comandos e bom usarmos o winscp pois ele e bem mais facil pra estalar os addons no BFW...

estou aki para ajudar no q for possivel.. pode contar comigo..

----------


## LASERNET

Obrigado amigo por sua atenção, é o seguinte e instalei o Brazulfw 2.31.10 + o squid 2.7 stable 3, já esta ativo e funcionando, somente acessei as configurações basicas pelo webadmin. No entanto eu acho que não esta 100%, será que é preciso ativar algo a mais nas configurações, como faço p/ saber se o squid esta arquivando as paginas acessadas? É preciso acessar o squid conf. p/ fazer alguma ativação fora a q é feita pelo webadmin do bfw?

Outra coisa amigos, o processo roda mais ou menos, mas ai quando tenho 13 makinas acessando ai fica lento o acesso aos sites.
Acho que o servidor precisa de alguma configuração, mas funciona mais ou menos, mas o problema ainda é quando 13 makinas acessam os acessos ficam lentos, a memoria di bfw vai a 90% de uso.
uso o bfw com 756 de ram, processador amd sempron 1.2 hd de 40 gb. cache memoria tá em 128, cache hd tá 8.000 mb! será q tá muito?

----------


## fmeschini

Posta o seu squid.conf aí... pode pegar ele através do winscp mesmo...

----------


## LASERNET

> Posta o seu squid.conf aí... pode pegar ele através do winscp mesmo...


Olá amigo, quando eu acesso pelo winspc vejo a pasta stc/coyote/coyote.conf, é esta p squid.conf?

----------


## binhorak

> Obrigado amigo por sua atenção, é o seguinte e instalei o Brazulfw 2.31.10 + o squid 2.7 stable 3, já esta ativo e funcionando, somente acessei as configurações basicas pelo webadmin. No entanto eu acho que não esta 100%, será que é preciso ativar algo a mais nas configurações, como faço p/ saber se o squid esta arquivando as paginas acessadas? É preciso acessar o squid conf. p/ fazer alguma ativação fora a q é feita pelo webadmin do bfw?
> 
> Outra coisa amigos, o processo roda mais ou menos, mas ai quando tenho 13 makinas acessando ai fica lento o acesso aos sites.
> Acho que o servidor precisa de alguma configuração, mas funciona mais ou menos, mas o problema ainda é quando 13 makinas acessam os acessos ficam lentos, a memoria di bfw vai a 90% de uso.
> uso o bfw com 756 de ram, processador amd sempron 1.2 hd de 40 gb. cache memoria tá em 128, cache hd tá 8.000 mb! será q tá muito?


Amigo eu uso BFW 2.3.10 + squid com zero penalit e tudo configurado pra conlimit, speed ftp, speed http, sarg... e tenho cerca de 80 clientes on por dia e nau fica lento... posta ai suas configurações de firewall personalizada... pra eu ver..

para ver se o squid estav fazendo cache e facil acessa o cache manager no web admin la mostra tudo..

----------


## LASERNET

> Amigo eu uso BFW 2.3.10 + squid com zero penalit e tudo configurado pra conlimit, speed ftp, speed http, sarg... e tenho cerca de 80 clientes on por dia e nau fica lento... posta ai suas configurações de firewall personalizada... pra eu ver..
> 
> para ver se o squid estav fazendo cache e facil acessa o cache manager no web admin la mostra tudo..


 
Olá amigo, o meu squid.conf é esse veja por favor o que vc acha, inclusive o maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
eu não consigo mudar para maximum_object_size_in_memory 128 KB, quando eu mudo faço backup e reinicio volta do mesmo jeoto que tava, já fiz isto atrves de editar qualquer arquivo no bfw e do winsscp. o que vc acha?




http_port 3128 transparent
icp_port 0
hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
acl video_cache dstdomain -i "/usr/local/squid/etc/cache.flt"
cache allow video_cache
cache deny QUERY
#cache_replacement_policy heap LRU
cache_replacement_policy heap LFUDA
memory_replacement_policy heap GDSF
cache_mem 156 MB
maximum_object_size 20000 KB
minimum_object_size 4 KB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 128 KB
cache_dir diskd /partition/squid/cache 5000 16 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_access_log none
cache_store_log none
cache_effective_user nobody
cache_effective_group nogroup
pid_filename /var/run/squid.pid
half_closed_clients off
server_persistent_connections off
client_persistent_connections off
memory_pools off
buffered_logs on
pipeline_prefetch on
#cache_swap_low 70
#cache_swap_high 90
refresh_pattern -i ^http://.*\.(css|htm|html|ico|js|jsp|xml)$ 1440 80% 999999
refresh_pattern -i ^http://.*\.(bmp|gif|jpeg|jpg|png)$ 1440 80% 999999 ignore-reload
refresh_pattern -i ^http://.*\.(ace|adt|arj|asf|avi|bin|bz2|bzip|cab|dat|dll|doc|dot|exe|fla|flv|gz|iso|lha|log|lzh|mdb|mid|mov|mp3|mpeg|mpg|msi|mso|ogg|pps|ppt|rar|rm|rtf|shs|src|sys|swf|tgz|tif|ttf|wav|wma|wri|wmv|vpu|vpaa|vqf|vob|zip)$ 43200 100% 999999 ignore-reload
refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440 20% 10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 1440 0% 1440
refresh_pattern . 0 20% 4320
acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
#acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.1/32
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80
acl Safe_ports port 21
acl Safe_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 70
acl Safe_ports port 210
acl Safe_ports port 8180
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535
acl Safe_ports port 280
acl Safe_ports port 488
acl Safe_ports port 591
acl Safe_ports port 777
acl Safe_ports port 901
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT
#Access deny to Squid ident. header
header_access Via deny all
header_access X-Forwarded-For deny all
header_access Proxy-Connection deny all
header_access Accept-Encoding deny all
server_persistent_connections off
zph_mode tos
zph_local 0x30
acl filterneg dstdom_regex "/usr/local/squid/etc/filter.flt"
acl downloads_blocked urlpath_regex -i \.scr$ \.bat$ \.pif$ \.cmd$\.rmvb$\.3gp.rar$\.avi$
acl internal_net src "/usr/local/squid/etc/ipaccess.yes"
http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
http_access allow PURGE localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access deny filterneg
http_reply_access deny downloads_blocked
http_access allow internal_net
http_access deny all
#http_reply_access allow all
#icp_access allow all
acl apache rep_header Server ^Apache
broken_vary_encoding allow apache
visible_hostname brazilfw
coredump_dir /partition/squid/cache
error_directory /usr/local/squid/share/errors/Portuguese

----------


## binhorak

> Olá amigo, o meu squid.conf é esse veja por favor o que vc acha, inclusive o maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
> eu não consigo mudar para maximum_object_size_in_memory 128 KB, quando eu mudo faço backup e reinicio volta do mesmo jeoto que tava, já fiz isto atrves de editar qualquer arquivo no bfw e do winsscp. o que vc acha?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http_port 3128 transparent
> icp_port 0
> hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
> ...


O meu esta um pouco diferente da uma olha da so.. aki esta muito bom..
copia esse aki e cola la no seu so muda o tamanho da memoria e do chache...ok..

http_port 8080 transparent
icp_port 0
hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
cache deny QUERY
#cache_replacement_policy heap LRU
cache_replacement_policy heap LFUDA
memory_replacement_policy heap GDSF
cache_mem 750 MB
maximum_object_size 40000 KB
minimum_object_size 4 KB
maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB
cache_dir diskd /partition/squid/cache 100000 16 256 Q1=72 Q2=64
cache_access_log none
cache_store_log none
cache_effective_user nobody
cache_effective_group nogroup
pid_filename /var/run/squid.pid
half_closed_clients off
memory_pools off

#cache_swap_low 70
#cache_swap_high 90

refresh_pattern -i ^http://.*\.(css|htm|html|ico|js|jsp|xml)$ 1440 80% 999999
refresh_pattern -i ^http://.*\.(bmp|gif|jpeg|jpg|png)$ 1440 80% 999999 ignore-reload
refresh_pattern -i ^http://.*\.(ace|adt|arj|asf|avi|bin|bz2|bzip|cab|dat|dll|doc|dot|exe|fla|flv|gz|iso|lha|log|lzh|mdb|mid|mov|mp3|mpeg|mpg|msi|mso|ogg|pps|ppt|rar|rm|rtf|shs|src|sys|swf|tgz|tif|ttf|wav|wma|wri|wmv|vpu|vpaa|vqf|vob|zip)$ 43200 100% 999999 ignore-reload

refresh_pattern ^ftp: 1440 20% 10080
refresh_pattern ^gopher: 1440 0% 1440
refresh_pattern . 0 20% 4320

acl all src 0.0.0.0/0.0.0.0
acl manager proto cache_object
acl localhost src 127.0.0.1/255.255.255.255
#acl to_localhost dst 127.0.0.1/32
acl SSL_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 80
acl Safe_ports port 21
acl Safe_ports port 443 563
acl Safe_ports port 70
acl Safe_ports port 210
acl Safe_ports port 8180
acl Safe_ports port 1025-65535
acl Safe_ports port 280
acl Safe_ports port 488
acl Safe_ports port 591
acl Safe_ports port 777
acl Safe_ports port 901
acl purge method PURGE
acl CONNECT method CONNECT

#Access deny to Squid ident. header
#header_access Via deny all
#header_access X-Forwarded-For deny all
#header_access Proxy-Connection deny all
#header_access Accept-Encoding deny all

### Zero Penalty Hits ###
server_persistent_connections off
zph_mode tos
zph_local 0x30
acl internal_net src "/usr/local/squid/etc/ipaccess.yes"

http_access allow manager localhost
http_access deny manager
http_access deny !Safe_ports
http_access deny CONNECT !SSL_ports
http_access allow PURGE localhost
http_access deny purge
http_access allow internal_net
http_access deny all
#http_reply_access allow all
#icp_access allow all
acl apache rep_header Server ^Apache
broken_vary_encoding allow apache
visible_hostname madnet
coredump_dir /partition/squid/cache
error_directory /usr/local/squid/share/errors/Portuguese

----------


## LASERNET

> O meu esta um pouco diferente da uma olha da so.. aki esta muito bom..
> copia esse aki e cola la no seu so muda o tamanho da memoria e do chache...ok..
> 
> http_port 8080 transparent
> icp_port 0
> hierarchy_stoplist cgi-bin ?
> acl QUERY urlpath_regex cgi-bin \?
> cache deny QUERY
> #cache_replacement_policy heap LRU
> ...


Obrigado amigo, vou testar, s´mais uma coisa, porque quando eu mudo o maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB p/ 128 kb faço backup e reboote ele volta aos 64 kb novamente?

----------


## binhorak

> Obrigado amigo, vou testar, s´mais uma coisa, porque quando eu mudo o maximum_object_size_in_memory 64 KB p/ 128 kb faço backup e reboote ele volta aos 64 kb novamente?


 Esse ai é padrão so pode ser mudado se seu hd tover 160 gb ou +

----------


## rogeriosims

Uma Ótima leitura pra os iniciantes e intermediarios:
Curso:Como funciona o Proxy (Do Básico ao Avançado) - Under-Linux.org

Abraço

----------


## fmeschini

Fala Valmir, beleza ? vi que você criou vários tópicos à respeito do squid...

uma pergunta, esse seu squid é pra sua lan house, mas o que vc quer fazer ? vc só quer compartilhar a net e fazer cache da mesma ou quer impor alguns bloqueios ? como por exemplo bloquear o download de certas extensões...

----------


## LASERNET

> Fala Valmir, beleza ? vi que você criou vários tópicos à respeito do squid...
> 
> uma pergunta, esse seu squid é pra sua lan house, mas o que vc quer fazer ? vc só quer compartilhar a net e fazer cache da mesma ou quer impor alguns bloqueios ? como por exemplo bloquear o download de certas extensões...


fala Mano, beleza, você é a primeira pessoa que me da essa atenção cara, valeu obrigado !!!

Sim meu squid e pra minha lan house sim, quero fazer cache de paginas e arquivos e bloquera download de alguns arquivos e acesso a alguns sites.
Já instalei tudo bfw, squid, o cache de arquivos funcionam, mas parece que o cache de paginas não, me ajuda ai mano, já fiz de tudo, parece que tão faltando alguns diretorios no meu squid.conf. Se você poder me add no msn: [email protected].

Brigado pela atenção....

----------


## LASERNET

> Amigo eu uso BFW 2.3.10 + squid com zero penalit e tudo configurado pra conlimit, speed ftp, speed http, sarg... e tenho cerca de 80 clientes on por dia e nau fica lento... posta ai suas configurações de firewall personalizada... pra eu ver..
> 
> para ver se o squid estav fazendo cache e facil acessa o cache manager no web admin la mostra tudo..


 
estão assim as minhas conf. personalizadas de firewal:
# Local Custom Firewall rules
# Level 7 Filtering example:
#iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -m layer7 --l7proto edonkey -j DROP
# Attention: To enable the commands below can cause some side effects
# Syn-flood and DOS protection
#iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --syn -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
# Port Scanners protection
#iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,ACK,FIN,RST RST -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
#iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags ALL SYN,ACK -j DROP
# Ping-of-dead protection
#iptables -A FORWARD -p icmp --icmp-type echo-request -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
# Speed UP DNS
#iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -p udp --dport 53 -j TOS --set-tos 0x08
#iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -p udp --dport 53 -j TOS --set-tos 0x10
# Speed UP HTTP
iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -p tcp -j TOS --sport 80 --set-tos 0x08
iptables -t mangle -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j TOS --set-tos 0x08
iptables -t mangle -A OUTPUT -p tcp -j TOS --sport 80 --set-tos 0x10

e no meu cache maneger não mostra nada tá vazio...

----------


## binhorak

> estão assim as minhas conf. personalizadas de firewal:
> # Local Custom Firewall rules
> # Level 7 Filtering example:
> #iptables -t mangle -A POSTROUTING -m layer7 --l7proto edonkey -j DROP
> # Attention: To enable the commands below can cause some side effects
> # Syn-flood and DOS protection
> #iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --syn -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
> # Port Scanners protection
> #iptables -A FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,ACK,FIN,RST RST -m limit --limit 1/s -j ACCEPT
> ...


vou te add no msn mas q horas vc esta on.. pra gente poder resolver seu prob....

----------


## bjmanaus

qual seria o melhor BFW.. para se montar um servidor para gerenciar 30 pessoas num link da net de 1mb ?? poderia me responder??

----------


## leonsoft

Use o que o nosso colega tah usando, BFW 2.31.10 com SP, vah em BrazilFW Firewall and Router, que lah mostra tudo direitinho..

----------

